# Sour Diesel



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

Smokin on some sour d. man i love this strain.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 25, 2012)

good lookin stuff, u grow or purchase?


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

i purchased this off a buddy of mine. hes growing this sour d and some blue dream atm. im doing some BubbaXog, some Cole Train, HSO freebie Blue Dream, The Doctor and Cheese. this sour d smokes and taste better than it looks too! ive grown this cut before and its not that big a yielder but its damn good. 

what you smokin on?


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah i forgot i just popped a Reserva privada og kush too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 25, 2012)

DoomBrew420 said:


> i purchased this off a buddy of mine. hes growing this sour d and some blue dream atm. im doing some BubbaXog, some Cole Train, HSO freebie Blue Dream, The Doctor and Cheese. this sour d smokes and taste better than it looks too! ive grown this cut before and its not that big a yielder but its damn good.
> 
> what you smokin on?


ive been smoking fire og /and some original og . og is all i want to smoke. 
its for sure the best smoke out there.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm growin some sour d 
Can't wait to test it 
Check it out


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I'm growin some sour d
> Can't wait to test it
> Check it out


dammmm bro, awsome shit right there. how much more time u think u got. mine look aways off. ill post mine and show u. although dont laugh. please. im pretty sencitive.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 25, 2012)

heres my sour d. shitter. im thinking 5+ weeks or so more. my first time doing an out door plant.
so i guess ill see.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 25, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> dammmm bro, awsome shit right there. how much more time u think u got. mine look aways off. ill post mine and show u. although dont laugh. please. im pretty sencitive.


 Thanks I'm thinking they should be done by the end of October if not a little sooner ...And I'm not going to laugh ..I'm only a dick to certain people *cough cough kaendar*


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 25, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> dammmm bro, awsome shit right there. how much more time u think u got. mine look aways off. ill post mine and show u. although dont laugh. please. im pretty sencitive.


Thats sour d alright !! She looks good too nice and healthy Yours look like they are a week or so behind mine , they are going to swell in the weeks coming up bro Sour d doesn't look like its doing much in the first few weeks of flower but when it starts swelling and getting fat youll be out there smelling her and admiring her buds every chance you get


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

damn you guys make me jealous i wanna do an out door grow. im forced and bound to the inside. your sour d looks beautiful you guys.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 25, 2012)

nice color on that. good job!


----------



## ebgood (Sep 25, 2012)

im smoking some sour d i just cut last week. not all the way there yet but well on its way. great, long lasting high already, just have to get a lil taste back in it. the rest is jarred up on the cure. should be just right real soon!!


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

thats looks like some interesting sour d. frosty!


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Sep 26, 2012)

oh man this sour d thread is right up my alley.

View attachment 2350888<----my last harvest


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 26, 2012)

perdrick l. hapley said:


> oh man this sour d thread is right up my alley.
> 
> View attachment 2350888<----my last harvest


real nice, how long u end up going


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Sep 30, 2012)

i pulled it a couple days before i wanted to, but that stuff went 68 days. ended up being one of the best headbuzz strains i've ever been a part of


----------



## nugzbunny420 (Oct 1, 2012)

DoomBrew420 said:


> Smokin on some sour d. man i love this strain.
> 
> View attachment 2349383View attachment 2349384



looks like some backyard boogie. where did you get it, mexico?


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 1, 2012)

nugzbunny420 said:


> looks like some backyard boogie. where did you get it, mexico?


the only boogie i see is the one you dropped at the chinatown rundown.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 1, 2012)

nugzbunny420 said:


> looks like some backyard boogie. where did you get it, mexico?


show us some of your dank friend. we would love to see.


----------



## nugzbunny420 (Oct 1, 2012)

dang, your right i was there getting dinner from yo mamma.


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 1, 2012)

nugzbunny420 said:


> dang, your right i was there getting dinner from yo mamma.


thats impossible.. chinatown rundown only happens in your backyard where the boogie originated. the geographical separation from my " mamma " and your rundown are too significant for that to ever have occurred.


----------



## weezly707 (Oct 2, 2012)

when is the best time to pull sour d, check out my utube vid under weezly707


----------



## weezly707 (Oct 2, 2012)

[attacView attachment 2358107h=config]2358107[/attach]View attachment 2358107


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 2, 2012)

weezly707 said:


> when is the best time to pull sour d, check out my utube vid under weezly707


it depends ive had sour d go as long as 11 weeks. you need to check the trichrome production and see what the ratio of translucent to opaque glands are. the glands vary from clear, to a milky white color, then turn amber when they begin to senescent(deteriorate). every one has there own preference of when they like to harvest. you need to check the trichs then smoke the herb and see what you like. the more amber trichromes the more CBD's there are and the more stonier and sleepier the effect is going to be.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm smoking blue dream and got a little hawiian left down in the bottom of the stash jar.


----------



## nugzbunny420 (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah whatever...you do the math. 
and if it originated in my backyard that means it came from yours so way to tlk shit mr doombobo and yo mama is in there all the time. so the geographical seperation is nonexistent making your comment invalid  <3 wanna tell me the geographical seperation between my ass and your face?


----------



## tech420 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sour Diesel smoke


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 8, 2012)

shit dude. that looks amazing


----------

